# To Hot to fish? Reel maintenance tips



## bender (Mar 9, 2010)

Reminder! Now is the time to do some preventive maintenance-

On Baitcasters. Rinse thoroughly with fresh water, do not force the water onto the reel just run water over them paying particular attention to the spool and line (You might want to remove the spool for this as some have bearings on the spool shaft, this will also enable you to rinse out the level wind worm) Oil your level wind with about 6 good drops of a decent reel oil (Shimano oil is nothing but mineral oil) Even 3 in 1 oil will work for this. Put a single drop of bearing oil each spool bearing (you should have this in your reel box) Remove the caps from your handles with a straighted out paper clip and run a drop or two into your handle caps. Then lightly wipe down your reel with oil or spray something like Rem oil onto the outside and wipe off excess. When your spool is out of your reel look into the side of the reel and you will see the pinion gear that your spool shaft goes into. Take a Q Tip and peel off enough of the cotton to where you can insert it into the pinion gear. Dab it a couple of times and look at the swab. It will be covered in gunk. This gunk directly decreases your cast efficiency. Do not oil inside the pinion gear or on the spool shaft! Excess oil and grease is harmful to the reel as it attracts dirt and debris. Most consider if a little is good then a lot is better. WRONG. 

If you have a centrifugal brake system (pins and drum on the palm side) clean the pins with a Q-tip and Alcohol. Also clean the brake drum the same way and put a VERY LIGHT coat of oil on the brake drum. This will increase the smoothness of the braking action and allow you to make longer cast without backlash.(in our shop we sand this drum with 3000 grit sandpaper, then mirror high speed polish this before reassembly along with the spool shaft and the inside of the pinion gear).

Now, this is basic day to day service. This is not a substitution for an annual complete service. Oil and dirt builds up in these components and must be removed for optimum protection and performance. In our shop we break these reels down to the frame. Every part is removed as it was before it was ever built. It is then cleaned in a 150 degree biodegradble solution in an Ultrasonic cleaner, all parts inspected for damage, replaced if needed, and properly lubed and tuned for optimal performance. Most folks do this in the winter, thus we are packed with work and to beat the rush and extra turn around time this is the time of year to send them in when it is absolutely too hot to fish. 

Coming soon we will be offering respooling of fishing line on the reels and Rod Repairs.
Check out the website for some specials..

Tight lines 

coasttackleservice.com - Home





Back to top  PM EMail BLOG Report Abusive | 

User Profile
Hide User Posts

Quick Reply Show Quick Reply


----------



## sight fisher 131 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Protecting a fishing investment, such as a fishing reel will help maintain its longevity. Begin the fishing reel maintenance by removing it from the rod. During cleaning, try lubricating the reels with an oil based lubricant. Be very careful not to spray the lubricant on the line, which leaves an odor. This odor will deter any fish being sought.


----------

